# Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe



## Palerado (15. August 2005)

Hallo Allerseits.
Mein Vater hat mir eine schie unlösbare Aufgabe gestellt.
Ich soll eine Rolle besorgen die folgende Eigenschaften in sich vereint:

- Salzwasserfest
- Gössenmässig für die Brandung geeignet
- Nicht zu schwer um sie auch für das Raubfischangeln am See einsetzen zu können.
- Geflochtene vernünftig verlegen (nicht ganz so wichtig)

und jetzt das schlimmste.
Soll MAXIMAL 50€ kosten, eher weniger

Ich habe alles abgesucht aber noch nichts gefunden.
Das Gewicht ist auch nicht soooo wild. Aber wäre schon nett.

Daniel


----------



## fette beute (15. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

na da hat papa sich ja wieder was ausgedacht,also jetzt weiß ich da auch nicht weiter guck mich aber mal um wenn ich was weiß meld ich mich sofort,denke wird aber schwer |wavey:


----------



## JanS (15. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

daiwa emblem 5500 XT bei ebay um die 59 € wenn du glück hast ... was anderes ist denk ich nicht von langer lebensdauer was sich in diesem preisfeld aufhält ... zebco trophy surf wäre wohl event. ne überlgung wert ... wobei ich diese nicht kenne !


----------



## Klaus S. (15. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Hallo,
also die Emblem 5500XT wirst du für das Geld kaum bekommen. Die Emblem S5500/6000T würd aber auch vollkommen reichen. Die Rolle hat zwar nur ein Kugellager aber das ist in der Brandung eh nicht wichtig. Kenne sonst keine anderen Rollen in der Preisklasse/Größe die geflochtene vernünftig aufspulen.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## degl (16. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

@palerdo,


hab bei gerlinger ne brandungsrolle im sonderkatalog gesehen für
39.95€
ist ne quick futura 665fd,kugellager sechs(beiseitig versiegelt),
wormschaftgetriebe und ersatzspule.
ist schon einige jahre aus dem damkatalog raus,handelt sich auch um restbestände(originalpreis:112€)

denke du wirst bundesweit keine rolle in der preisklasse finden,die deinen vorstellungen so nahe kommt und auch noch garantie hat.

bei interesse schicke ich dir adresse und bestellnr. per pn

gruß degl


----------



## degl (16. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

sorry fürs vergessene  a  im namen


gruß degl


----------



## Pilkman (16. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Hallo,

ich würde zwar auch versuchen, eine gebrauchte Daiwa Emblem XT oder ST zu ergattern, aber die von Degl angesprochene DAM Quick Futura 865 FD ist wirklich ein passables Röllchen für diesen Preis von gerade mal 56 Euro. 

Ein Kumpel von mir fischt die Teile auch in der Brandung und die machen sich da wirklich ausgezeichnet: 1A-Wickelkontur auf der langen Weitwurfspule, satter Lauf, kräftiges Getriebe. Wenn ich nicht meine Emblems in der Brandung verlagert hätte, wären die Futuras auch bei mir eine günstige Überlegung wert gewesen. #6

Hier der Link...

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s026.pdf


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck jetzt mal so aus dem Katalog heraus.
Was ich mich nur gerade frage: Sind 850 (665er) bzw. 900g (865er) nicht mal hammer schwer auf die Dauer?


----------



## MichaelB (17. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Moin,

ich habe anfangs mit einer Quick F465 in der Brandung geangelt, die wiegt mit Schnur auch irgendwas bei 900g - geht schon. 
Außerdem wiegt das Zeugs zum Brandungsangeln doch eh Tonnen, von daher fällt sowas kaum auf 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sind ... 900g (865er) nicht mal hammer schwer auf die Dauer?



Auf welche Dauer, Palerado?  |kopfkrat 

Du hälst die Kombo doch nur beim Auswerfen und beim Drillen, ansonsten hängt die doch nur im Dreibein rum. Dat geht schon. #6

Ist beim Karpfenangeln ähnlich, meine Rollen (Okuma Axeon AXS 65) wiegen ohne Schnur auch knapp 800 Gramm. Stört mich aber auch nicht, da die Verwendung ähnlich wie beim Brandungsangeln ist.


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Stimmt auch wieder.
Dürfte auch wiederum Gewöhnungssache sein denke ich.

Hauptsache das Teil ist robust, denn wir sind alle nicht so die Materialmitsamthandschuhenanfasser.
Und mein Vater schon gar nicht.


----------



## degl (17. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

@palerado,


und zu bedenken ist,brandungsangeln is was für grosse jungs und da sollte gerade die rolle schon was wegkurbeln können.
und bei den anforderungen die die küste stellt,ist gute qualität nu mal etwas schwerer.
die futuras sind übrigens noch aus der endphase der DAM,da achteten die noch auf robuste gebrauchsrollen.
sollte irgenwann mal der tag kommen,wo ihr hardcore-brandiangli`s werdet,ist sowieso anderes material angesagt....bestimmt...

gruß degl
P.s. es git die Fa. DAM ja wieder,sind aber heute nur noch so eine art von einkaufsgemeinschaft,mit katalogbetrieb


----------



## haukep (17. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Ich habe ja die Ultegra von Shimano, aber die "Nautil" wäre doch vieleicht auch ne Alternative...


----------



## degl (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

@haukep,


wenn du die dinger für 50€`s auftreiben kannst,dann überziehe ich sofort mein konto   #6 

gruß degl


----------



## Weser-Angelshop (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @palerado,
> 
> 
> die futuras sind übrigens noch aus der endphase der DAM,da achteten die noch auf robuste gebrauchsrollen.
> ...


 
Das mit den robusten Rollen wage ich aber mal ganz stark anzuzweifeln. Wir hatten diverse Exemplare, die sehr unrund liefen. Gerade die Rollen aus der Endphase bereiteten uns den größten Ärger.


----------



## detlefb (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> zebco trophy surf wäre wohl event. ne überlgung wert ... wobei ich diese nicht kenne !




Stimmt, die legt geflochtene super schick!!! Ich fische die seit 2 Jahren.
Bei der Gummitanke gibt es die recht günstig.


----------



## degl (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

@weser-angelshop,


wenn ich palerados preislimit sehe fällt mir ausser e-bay ne gebrauchte,eben nur dieser sonderkatalog ein.
ich glaube,daß man mit den rollen erstmal seine brandungskariere starten kann und evtl. zu einem späteren zeitpunkt auf reseve legen.

die beschriebenen rollengeräusch hab ich schon mal bei wesentlich teureren shimanos gehört,was der herstellen mit"vergessenem"oel erklärte und der service
in kurzer zeit umgetauscht hatte.

nachdem ich selbst ja nun einige jahre an die küste fahre und nunmehr verstärkt tun will,habe ich angefangen rücklagen zu bilden um irgendwann,mittelfristig gesehen in die "profiklasse"aufzusteigen.
aber um dann zwei toprollen zu besitzen muß ich wohl mit 400€rechnen und dafür ein kleinwenig sparen.

gruß degl


----------



## Pilkman (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber um dann zwei toprollen zu besitzen muß ich wohl mit 400€rechnen und dafür ein kleinwenig sparen. ...



240 Euro für 2 Shimano Ultegra XT 10.000 tun´s auch schon. 

Mußt Dich aber ranhalten, ab Dezember gibt´s neue Ultegras... #6


----------



## Palerado (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Es ist schon klar dass man für 40€ nicht die eierlegendewollmilchsau erwarten kann.
Ich habe die jetzt einfach mal bestellt und schaue sie mir an und teste sie.
Wenn sie nichts taugt geht sie halt zurück.


----------



## Pilkman (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn sie nichts taugt geht sie halt zurück.



Ist nur schlecht, dass man das meist nicht zuhause in der guten Stube beim Probedrehen merkt, sondern erst nach dem zweiten oder dritten Einsatz in der Brandung.  #t


----------



## Palerado (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Natürlich kann ich mir nach der Begutachtung in der warmen Stube nicht 100%ig sicher sein ob das Teil taugt oder nicht, aber man kann schon ganz gut abschätzen ob sie halten wird oder nicht.

Ausserdem sagen sie in der Werbung dass sie gut ist. Warum sollten die lügen???


----------



## MichaelB (18. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Moin,

nööö, schon klar, Werbung lügt nicht |bla: ... trotzdem wünsche ich Dir ein Erfolgserlebnis mit der neuen Rolle :m 


Meine Erfahrung ist, daß billig kaufen immer doppelt teuer kommt, weil man über kurz oder lang doch etwas "G´scheites" haben will  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> 240 Euro für 2 Shimano Ultegra XT 10.000 tun´s auch schon.
> 
> Mußt Dich aber ranhalten, ab Dezember gibt´s neue Ultegras... #6



Wie im Dezember gibt es neue Ultegras? Wird dann evtl. das "alte" Modell zu einem günstigeren Kurs auf den Markt geworfen |supergri ? Dann hol ich mir noch eine.


----------



## degl (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

@all,


das müssen wir im auge behalten,wenn so wär:z 

gruß degl


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> 
> das müssen wir im auge behalten,wenn so wär:z
> ...



Yepphh. 

Selbst wenn nicht, wenn du schon 400,00 Euronen für zwei Rollen eingeplant hast, kann ich dir die Ultegra für den jetzigen Kurs auch nur empfehlen. Feines Röllchen. 

Bei deinem Preislimit hättest du dann die Schnur auch gleich dabei.


----------



## Pilkman (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie im Dezember gibt es neue Ultegras? ...



In den AB-News gibt´s doch auch ´nen Thread, da hab ich das Photo der neuen Shimano Ultegra XSA mal rausgezogen...







Ob die "alte" Ultegra allerdings noch sooo irssinig vom Preis her sinken wird, ist aber eher unklar. Der Preis von gegenwärtig 100-120 Euro für eine 10.000er XT ist im Vergleich zum sonstigen Preis schon sehr annehmbar. Die "alten" Twinpower und Stradic werden ja auch schon etwas günstiger unter die Leute gebracht.


----------



## degl (21. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

@sunny und pilkman,

na jetzt warte ich aufs erste brandungsangeln und wenn mein verdacht sich bestätigt,daß das brandungsangeln künftig dominiert,dann kommen die rollen auf den zettel.

ABER JETZT MUSS ES BALD MAL WIEDER LOSGEHEN:k anne küste

gruß degl


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

@pilkman

Hhhhmmm, die neue ist aber auch ne echte Schönheit. Wat sol die denn Kosten, weißt du das. Und wo ist der große Unterschied zur "alten".


----------



## Marco.H (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Guten Morgen Palerado |supergri 

ich habe ne Rolle gefunden die deinen erwartungen erfüllen wird

und zwar :

von der Fa .- TICA :m 

der Name der Rolle :

Spinfocus GK - 3500

sie hat 3 Kugellager / übersetzung 5,2 :1 einzug 86,3 cm

Sie ist Salzwasserfest / patentiertes O.C.R - System

was soviel ist wie ein Wurmshaft - Getriebe

also wickelt Sie auch die dünnsten Geflochtene sehr sauber auf und  ab

Gewicht : 335 gr 

Preis : UVB - 52,90 €

Gruß

Marco.H


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

@ Marco H.

Tica Spinfocus ist ja sehr nett, aber es geht hier primär um eine Brandungsrolle...  :m

@ Sunny

Nee, genaue Infos zur neuen Ultegra hab ich leider nicht... optisch ist aber wirklich ein Leckerli, nä? Mal schauen, allzu lang brauchen wir ja nicht mehr warten...


----------



## Marco.H (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Hallo Pilkman |wavey: 

er schreibt das er die Rolle auch beim Raubfischangeln einsetzen möchte #c 

Gruß 

Marco.H


----------



## Marco.H (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Hallo Jungz

habe noch ne alternative gefunden

Balzer  Distance FD - 750 oder FD - 755

Gewicht : 440 gr / 470 gr

Schnurfassung : 210 m / 0,30 mm oder 210 m / 0,40 mm

inkl .- 2 Alu Spulen und 1 ner Nylon - ABS - Spule

übersetzung ; 4,9:1

Preis UVB : 55,90 € / 57,90 €

Gruß

Marco .H


----------



## Dorsch Adi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Guten Tach! #h 
So nach den ganzen Tipps muss nun auch ich mein Tipp(s) loswerden.
Also ich kann dir nur die Penn Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power empfehlen die sollten für die Brandung echt klasse sein ...............hier ein Paar Features:
Weitwurfrolle der Superlative. Konzipiert für extreme Wurfweiten beim
Brandungs- und Karpfenangeln. Das Präzisions-Wormschaftgetriebe sorgt
bei einem Spulenhub von 40 mm!! für eine perfekte Kreuzwicklung auf
der konischen Weitwurfspule. Ein abhängig von der Spulenposition 
geführtes "Tangle Guard System" macht ein Verheddern der Schnur
unter der Spule unmöglich. Die Schnur wird durch eine Bohrung unter der
Spule befestigt, so dass kein Knoten Wickelkontur und Wurfeigenschaft
stört.

Ausstattung:
- Wormshaft Oszillationsgetriebe
- Perfekt ausgewuchteter Rotor
- Multistopp
- Starke, präzise Frontbremse
- Tangle Guard System
- Drallfreise, kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen
- 4 Kugellager
- Schnellklappkurbel

Schnurkapazität: 260 mtr./0,35 mm

Übersetzung: 3,9:1

Gewicht: 635 gr.

Der Preis liegt bei 59.95EUR ( angelsport schirmer)

Die Alternative wäre: Daiwa Emcast EC 4500 

• Twist Buster 
• 8 Kugellager gesamt 
• Infinite Rücklaufsperre 
• Wormshaft Spulenhub 
• Kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen 
• Aluminium Weitwurfspule - Ersatzspule 
• Schnellklapp-Kurbel 
• Longlife Bügelfeder 
• Gyro Spin 

Typbezeichnung | Schnurfassung | Übersetz. | Gew. 
Emcast EC 4500 Rolle | 280m/0,35mm | 5,1 : 1 | 645g

Diese Rolle habe ich auf der aktuellen Fisch&Fang auf der Rückseite für 59,90€ bei Fisherman`s Partner gesehen............der Preis ist echt klasse für ne DAIWA!!

So des wärs................ :m


----------



## degl (23. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

da sieht man:die sonne geht am anglerhimmel jeden tag neu auf.


die daiwas hätte ich auch empfohlen.
leider aber zu spät gesehen,denn heute kam ein prospekt von f-partner und das angebot ist wirklich gut

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (23. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Ich habe jetzt erstmal die DAM bestellt und bereits erhalten.
Am Wochenende wird sie bei uns am Teich ein wenig getestet. Dann schau ich weiter.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass die Rolle für den Preis einen verdammt guten Eindruck macht. Man wird sehen 

Auf jeden Fall aber schonmal Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## degl (23. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

ich hatte es vermutet#6 


gruß degl


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Moin,

wen es interessiert: bei ebay werden grad ein paar Emblem XT5500 verkauft :m 

Gruß
Michael, der immer noch überlegt, ob er seine Emblems nicht "eintauschen" sollte... |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> Michael, der immer noch überlegt, ob er seine Emblems nicht "eintauschen" sollte... |kopfkrat




Gegen was denn? Warum denn?


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Moin,


warum? Weil ich wohl nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln gehe
gegen was? Hmmm... evl gegen ein paar kleinere Rollen, die sowohl zum Buttangeln im Hafen, als auch zum Grundangeln vom BB aus taugen
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> warum? Weil ich wohl nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln gehe
> ...



Hä? Warum gehst du nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln? Einfach kein Bock mehr?


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Moin,

warscheinlich driftet es ein wenig off-topic ab, aber kein Bock mehr ist nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt... vielleicht mache ich noch ein eigenes Thema dazu auf.

In Kurzfassung:

seit dem neuen Mindestmaß verrecken noch mehr Nemos an der Wasserkante, weil sie den Wattis zu tief inhaliert haben
wenn ich mit Blinker / Wobbler angel, kann ich zu klein geratene Fänge schonend abhaken und zurück setzen
kleine Dorsche fressen Würmer, große Dorsche wollen Fische (oder Blinker) fressen
pro Angeln ~25€ für Köder auszugeben erscheint mir unverhältnismäßig (dazu haben wir früher mal 50 Mark gesagt...)
Dorsche erwische ich vom BB besser, größer, mehr...
Platte fange ich im Hafen mit einem Minimalaufwand an Vorbereitung, Gefahre, Köder besser, größer, mehr...
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

Ok dann mach mal dein extra Thema sonst wendet sich dieser Thrad in eine verkehrte Richtung.


----------



## degl (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ich stehe vor einer unlösbaren Aufgabe*

genau,


denn seine überlegungen haben was für sich#6 

gruß degl


----------

